# IUI success stories



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, I have been told today that I am going to start IUI in January. I am hoping to hear some of you lovely peoples success stories.
I have polycystic ovaries and don’t ovulate naturally. If any one else has been the same I would love to hear your stories too.

Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, just thought I would put another shout out on here as I didn’t get any replies 😀 I am sure there are lots of people out there who have had success that can share their stories with me? 
Anyone else with PCOS that don’t ovulate normallyand Clomid didn’t work but IUI did?
Xxx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was at my consultation and we talked about Clomid, she said that clomid thins the womb lining not make it thicker for implantation. Did they give you clomid because your lining was too thick?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, no I have never been told that I have an issue with lining except one month when I went for a scan they said it was thinner then than they would have liked. But at that time my follicles weren’t anything more than extremely small lol
Start my IUI injections this week.
Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi fst89,

I have PCOS and also found Clomid did little for me. Out of 5 clomid cycles I only ovulated twice, and they were still long cycles, so it obviously wasn't working very well. It could have been it was actually doing nothing and that was my own natural cycle doing its thing. I also found it thinned my lining after ovulation, so unless you get scanned in the 2ww you might not know if it is affecting it. 

I then moved onto injectable gonal f which worked a dream. Apart from the injection part, it doesn't have the horrible side effects I found clomid gave me (hot flushes and general rank feeling). It took me a cycle to get the dose right and then I fell pregnant. My consultant explained it to me - and bear with me but I can't really remember - but clomid is meant to effect your estrogen levels to stimulate your brain to produce fsh, which grows your follicles. But, this communication loop doesn't always work too well, so injecting fsh is more direct and cuts out the middle man (if that makes sense!). 

Anyway, we did fsh injectables and trigger injection, but we didn't do IUI as my husband's sperm was okay so we did timed intercourse instead. If the problem is ovulation, and depending on your circumstances, you might be able to supplement the IUI with extra curricular goes at home, just to help your chances!

Good luck. I really hope the change of drugs helps

xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab thank you for this. You sound pretty similar to me then.
Yeahh there is no problem with his sperm either but they are still doing the IUI to try and better the chances. When you look on the internet there seems to be so many success stories from injections and IUI yet the success rate per cycle is so low.
I have kind of set in my mind that the first month will probably also be playing around to find the right dosage. 
Did it make your cycle much shorter? 
Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

yes, that is the other great think about injectables - you don’t get cycles that drag on for ages. I took 75ui of gonal f from day one or two of my cycle. By day 11 I had a 21mm and 15mm follicle. They decided to wait a day to let the 15mm grow and have a chance so I triggered on day 12, ovulated on day 13. We had sex everyday from day 9 through to 14 (a bit of overkill really - I was paranoid I would ovulate naturally before the trigger!). Not sure which egg it was, I suspect it was the bigger one, but it worked.

The down side to injectables is they are so expensive per cycle so I think the NHS favours clomid - but in my opinion injectables are far superior. A lot of consultants go straight to IVF after clomid, but as you will see from my signature, that didn’t work well for me either. I think my body got on a lot better with the more natural approach that low dose injectables give you. You are basically mirroring what the body should be doing if  it ovulates naturally each month

X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh brilliant, I really hope it works so for me. They are starting me on 50, start doing it tomorrow which is day 3.
Luckily mine is on the NHS so no money worries with it yet as I can’t have up to 6 cycles. I think I will also be entitled to 3 rounds of IVF on the NHS too.
I’m just sooo ready to be pregnant now lol 
Xxx


----------



## Sandersing20 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi,

I just wanted to give some hope for those doing IUI. We had unexplained infertility after a previous miscarriage and just completed a second medicated IUI (using Gonal F, Clomid, Ovitrelle trigger and Cyclogest) and I am delighted to say that it worked! The difference between this IUI cycle and the last (in Nov '17) is that I have also been to Dr Zhai (TCM and acupuncture) for the last 5 months and that this time I am on cyclogest (due to my lining being thinner than last time). 

Good luck to everyone doing it. I know I always wanted to hear success stories so just wanted to share this one x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fantastic news and congratulations! 
I am out now on the IUI and waiting for my referral appointment to come through for IVF. 
I’ve read about the acupuncture, how does it work?
Xxx


----------



## Sandersing20 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you! Wishing you the very best of luck with IVF. Every step is getting you closer! Well done. 

I went for acupuncture every second week with Dr Zhai. Firstly you have a 20 minute consultation where she will ask you about your physical symptoms - sleep, periods, digestion and how your mood is. She will take your pulse and look at your tongue. Based on that, she will tell the acupuncturist what pressure points to use. 

These points can vary in place from your front to your back. They use around 6 needles at a time whereas the place I used to go to used more, approx 16. The needles are not at all painful, you barely feel them. You simply lie on a heated bed for 30 minutes and zone out. It is fantastic! 

In that time she has someone prepare the herbal teas. I place more importance on the teas than the acupuncture as from what I have read they are very potent. Your IVF consultant might want you to stop the teas before treatment but you can carry on with acupuncture. I highly recommend looking into this whole area as the Chinese specialise in fertility and all I can say is that I had a very positive experience. I will turn to it again for sure. 

She had a great book that I enjoyed called "How To Get Pregnant". It is a great explainer if this is something that interests you. 
Let me know if you have any questions! I would be delighted to help.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope2018 - Sorry the IUI hasn't been successful. Fingers crossed for your IVF. I have been using acupuncture and highly recommend it, they put needles in various points depending on where you are in your cycle and what needs to be focused on. I'm in London and would recommend Valeria Frank.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Brilliant, I think I am going to give it a go  xxx


----------

